# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Remote fan installation

## Nav

I need some advice for connecting the electric wires. I have replaced fan remote receivers in existing fans before but never installed a new fan with remote and receiver before. 
I took off the lighting from ceiling as wanted to replace it with a new fan. 
I can see four red wires (old active) coming down, all enclosed in a single screw BP connector 
I can see three black wires (old neutral) enclosed in a single screw BP connector, whereas the fourth (which was supposedly attached to the wire from previous light) is enclosed in a separate single screw connector 
There are four green wires (earth) all enclosed in a double screw BP connector 
On the mounting bracket of fan, a green wire is attached to its frame with a bolt screw. 
On the remote receiver, from (power) inlet side there are brown (new active) and blue (new neutral) wires and on the (fan) outlet side, there are brown and blue wires going out to be connected with corresponding wires from fan. There is an additional earth green wire coming out of fan, though the receiver itself has no green wires at either inlet or outlet ends.  
My plan is: 
1- connect blue from receiver inlet with single black from ceiling using existing single screw connector (neutral connection)
2- connect brown from receiver inlet with the four reds from ceiling using existing single screw connector (live connection)
3- connect blue from receiver outlet to corresponding blue from fan
4- connect brown from receiver outlet to corresponding brown from fan 
Now I am stuck with the earth connections. My understanding is to connect the green wire from fan to the four green wires from ceiling to one end of their double screw connector, and connect the green wire from mounting bracket to the other end of double screw connector using the other screw.  
Am I right? 
Any help will be much appreciated.

----------


## DavoSyd

Apparently in Australia it's illegal to change any electrical wires without a licence.

----------


## droog

Fixed wiring needs to be connected as per the regulations and by a licensed electrician.
If you need to ask then you are missing one or more of the above requirements.

----------

